# New Years Eve Menu



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

Hi All You Chefs,
Ive Just written my christmas day menu and now need to write my new years eve menu any ideas on what to put on . its going to be 5 courses champagne reception and ending. Probably have to use lobster, foie gras, lamb or fillet as main course, maybe souffle as dessert want it to be hassle free so quality simple ideas would be appreciated. Cheers pompey XXXXX


----------



## 3059 (Oct 30, 2002)

Lose the souffle for a start, how many covers are you cooking for?? Are you doing a Amuse Gueule?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

But remember, biteme, that there are soufflé recipes that you can make ahead and freeze -- so all you have to do is pop it into the oven to bake off. Anyway, pompeyam's ideas so far are all so RICH -- maybe a light citrus-y soufflé would be just the thing!


----------



## cyberslicer (Jul 15, 2004)

i think warm chicken liver salad with rasp dressing mabye lobster and prawn roulade i like the idea of a souffle but a cold lemon one would ease the pressure the fillet is good would love to see your christmas menu


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I bet you all know that the problem with souffles is the coordination between the kitchen and servers. What was that one story where Escoffier made like three batches of souffle just so he could get the timing right?  Maybe do a crepe souffle. Faster.

Lobster, Foie Gras, Lamb, where's the truffles?  Are you trying to be cheap? LOL!

Anyway it sounds like my kind of dinner. I'll take it all served up medium rare. Lobster sashimi is yummy!


----------



## koen (Aug 1, 2004)

loose the souffle.
why don't you try a chocolat fondant ?
make all preps the day before,put the batter in buttered ramequins and freeze it .on the moment you bake it for 8 minutes orso,pop them on your garnished plates and your guests will have a warm,lightbaked on the outside and lovely light liquid on the inside dessert. goes very well with a quenelle of sour cream


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

So cummon, what's the menu?


----------



## chefmeow (Apr 14, 2004)

Everyone (except me, it seems) loves chocolate. I agree with koen, if you are doing that rich of a menu (ooh oooh put truffles or caviar somewhere I am young but so old school) with corresponding flights of wines, I don't think there is anything wrong or more appropriate than a chocolate rich dessert, after all, it is New Year's and people like to spoil/indulge themselves before starting their "New Year's Resolutions" Lasts like, what, a week- that's why lowfat/lowcarb/healthy menus do so well in January, from my experience. I have also found that the hoiti-est, toiti-est customer still appreciates a classic homestyle dessert- think warm phyllo wrapped brownies, drizzled with fudge and caramel sauce, topped with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## chef turkish (Oct 11, 2004)

Do you want to try fried chocolate icecreme.
And maybe lobster cassulet as inbetween


----------

